# Undrafted Free Agents/Summer League Team



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

I WOULD AGREE WITH ONE THING AINGE SAID THIS WEEK...THIS DRAFT IS DEEP. NOW THE QUESTION IS; IS THE DRAFT SUPERSTAR-DEEP BEYOND THE TOP 7 PICKS O R FILLED WITH A BUNCH OF ROLE PLAYERS AND FUTURE NBDL STARS... I HAVE COMPILED A LIST OF SUITABLE NON-DRAFT CHOICES WHO MAY BE INSTRUMENTAL IN MAKING A ROSTER (NOT NECESSARILY BOSTON) IN THE NBA. SOME YOU MAY HAVE HEARD OF; OTHERS WO MAY NOT HAVE HAD THAT MUCH NATIONAL NOTORIETY OR RECOGNITION.

WE CALL THESE PLAYERS "SLEEPERS"....THESE CHOICES ARE ACCORDING TO YOURS TRULY AND FEEL FREE TO COMMENT, ADD PLAYERS OR PLACE YOUR CRITIQUE. 

:cheers: 

Taylor Coppenrath
6' 9"; 252 pounds
Vermont, Senior 
PF

Lawrence Roberts
6' 9"; 235 pounds
Mississippi St., Senior 
PF

Aaron Miles 
6' 2"; 175 pounds
Kansas, Senior 
PG

Jawad Williams 
6' 8"; 218 pounds
North Carolina, Senior 
SF/PF

Anthony Roberson
6' 3"; 178 pounds
Florida, Junior 
PG

ALL MEASUREMNTS, COLLEGES AND POSITIONS USED COURTESY OF: 

DRAFT EXPRESS MOCK DRAFT 2005


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Troy Bell


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

I doubt that Roberts goes undrafted, but if he does then IMHO he's definitely worth a shot. I saw him play a lot in college and he's got talent. Not a superstar potential, but a solid role player who I wouldn't mind seeing on the C's.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

i'd like roberts as a 2nd round pick


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Neal Fingleton!!!!!

Seriously though, Taylor Coppenrath, Jawad Williams, Lawrence Roberts, Orien Greene (if he goes undrafted), and which ever point guard falls out (Aaron Miles, Donell Taylor, Daniel Ewing, etc).

Though I am slightly serious about Neal Fingleton as well.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



Delontes Herpes said:


> i'd like roberts as a 2nd round pick




i agree he'd be a steal at 50 or 53


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Assume that the following guys will be there:

Marcus
Perk
Big Al
Delonte
Reed


I would be interested to see either of the two Vermont players invited.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



agoo101284 said:


> Neal Fingleton!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, Taylor Coppenrath, Jawad Williams, Lawrence Roberts, Orien Greene (if he goes undrafted), and which ever point guard falls out (Aaron Miles, Donell Taylor, Daniel Ewing, etc).
> 
> Though I am slightly serious about Neal Fingleton as well.


_That's Funny. Neil Fingleton?! :sfight:

I would add three more draft entries: _ 

:mob:

*Ryan Gomes
6'8', 238 lbs
Providence, Senior
SF

Barry Elder
6'4", 218 lbs.
Georgia Tech, Senior
SG

Alan Anderson
6'6", 223 lbs
Michigan State, Senior
SG/SF*



> I would be interested to see either of the two Vermont players invited.


_The other player's name is:_
*
TJ Sorrentine
5'11", 185 lbs.
Vermont, Senior
PG*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Ryan Gomes and Alan Anderson will be drafted.


----------



## snoball (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

just a note: coppenrath has had 4 invitations; if his workout went well yesterday, a celtics invitation would make 5 summer league invitations. i think that's probably most of the teams he's worked out with. this makes him look like a probable 2nd rounder for someone. gomes and anderson will definitely be drafted, and if they're still around in the second, someone will be getting a steal.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

The last I knew he was with the Magic, but I would like to have Brandon Hunter play for us again.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



snoball said:


> just a note: coppenrath has had 4 invitations; if his workout went well yesterday, a celtics invitation would make 5 summer league invitations. i think that's probably most of the teams he's worked out with. this makes him look like a probable 2nd rounder for someone. gomes and anderson will definitely be drafted, and if they're still around in the second, someone will be getting a steal.


Pretty nice logic...I guess Ricky Shields is a lock to be drafted as well, he's had plenty of workouts too.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Undrafted Free Agents*

Which undrafted guys do you think the Celtics should give a look at? 

Right now we should be checking out: 

John Gilchrist
Sean Banks (Cause Premier is in love with him).

That's all I can really think of that I'd like to see. 

How about you guys?


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Randolph Morris :clap: 
Kelenna Azubuike :clap: 
John Gilchrist
Chuck Hayes :clap: 
Dwayne Jones
Eddie Basden
Steve Graham
Jawad Williams
Aaron Miles
Deji Akindele
:clap: Sean Banks :clap:


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

I'd like to see Gilchrist, Azabuke (sp?), and Jackie Manuel (if his foot has healed). Okay maybe I'm being a bit of a UNC homer with Manuel since he has zero offense but I think he could be a shut down wing defender in the league if somebody had room on the bench (which we won't). I wish the NBDL was more like the minor leagues in baseball where we could get rights to a handful of these guys and ship them down to work on their games.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

we don't even have any room for undrafted free agents...count our players

1. pierce
2. davis
3. raef
4. blount
5. banks
6. perkins
7. jefferson
8. west
9. allen
10. FA PG
11. green
12. gomes
13. greene
14. other FAs/justin reed

our team is LOADED with depth. there may not even be enough minutes to go around on the summer league team to get a good luck at any undrafted FAs, between banks (who they may not send to camp), west, greene, allen, green, gomes, jefferson, perkins, and possibly justin reed.

danny will pick up a few guys but i'm sure they won't even be noteworthy


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

re: gilchrist

i think he has enough game to make it into an NBA rotation but he apparently has a cancerous personality and has very poor body language when a teammate drops a pass, misses an easy bucket, etc.

you can't expect every guy on your team to be a model citizen but i just don't see the point in dealing with a player who isn't going to be very good and has a bad personality.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*



Delontes Herpes said:


> we don't even have any room for undrafted free agents...count our players
> 
> 1. pierce
> 2. davis
> ...


Greene will not make the team so take him out. Reed WILL make the team so put him in, that gives us 12 guys. IF we can get a free agent PG that'll make 13. That leaves 2 spots for undrafted guys like Gilchrist, or a vet like Gadzuric.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

greene probably won't make the team but ainge is higher on him than any undrafted FAs, seeing that he drafted him, although this could change in a few months.

the question about reed is whether we'll resign him or not...2nd round picks only get 1 year contracts.

we will sign a FA PG, whether it's antonio daniels or travis best...i think ainge has said that he doesn't intend to go into the season with just banks and west as his PG tandem.

the one guy i am partially interested in is randolph morris but i have no special feelings towards him...he seems to have the most potential out of available C's and guys like brad miller and ben wallace did go undrafted. i say he's worth a look. they also may take another look at ernest brown.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

Dwayne Jones from St. Joes


----------



## ospoke (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Stevie Graham. He'd make a nice addition to the roster imo


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

D'Or Fischer
6'11 C from WVU
Guys got a wingspan of 91 inches..he can block.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

SO ALLOW ME TO AMEND SOME CHNAGES TO MY INITIAL POSTINGS; AS I REMOVE TWO NAMES FROM MY INITIAL CROP OF POSSIBLE INVITEES TO THE 2005 SUMMER LEAGUE. (HURRY! WHERE CAN I GET I TICKETS) :ghug: WE SHOULD ALL GET UP AND GET A SECTION OF SEATS FOR ALL THE MEMBERS ON THE CELTICS BOARD. 

I REMOVE RYAN GOMES AND LAWRENCE ROBERTS  
FROM MY INITIAL LISTS AND SAY WE INVITE TAYLOR COPPENRATH (VERMONT); JOHN GILCHRUST (MARYLAND); BARRY ELDER (GEORGIA TECH); CHUCK HAYES (KENTUCKY)

:cheers:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

As of the new CBA they get to allocate players to the NBDL. I believe it's two for the 2005-06 season. I'll wager that Orien Greene is one of them. Justin Reed might be the other. Given they depth they added on the wing, I'd say that Tony Allen just officially became Blount-bait. I'd love to see them take a flyer on Morris.


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THESE TWO PLAYERS: :twocents: 

CHRIS THOMAS
SENIOR PG
NOTRE DAME
6'1, 176

KEVIN PITTSNOOGLE
JUNIOR PF
WEST VIRGINIA
6'10, 259

DID THEY WITHDRAW FROM THE DRAFT OR JUST WERE ONE OF THOSE THAT WEREN'T PICKED?! 
i AM FAMILIAR WITH THESE TWO BECAUSE I WAS A BIG EAST FAN AND SAW THEM IN THE BIG EAST AND NCAA TOURNAMENTS AND IN THEIR GAMES AGAINST BOSTON COLLEGE...

:twocents:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Undrafted Free Agents*

Orien Greene will be on this team and he will play for the Celtics in his rookie year.

I'd like to see a summer league starting five of Perkins, Taylor Coppenrath, Ryan Gomes, Matt Walsh, and Greene. Also bring in Sean Banks, Neal Fingleton (you can't teach 7-7), and Randolph Morris.


----------



## ospoke (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

My eyes bleed everytime I read your posts Saint. AHHHHHHH


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

I say give Aaron Miles a run, but i think that his place in the NBA isnt in Boston.

I say Morris for sure we invite, maybe some of his teammates since none of them got drafted lol. B.J Elder maybe, Jawad Williams..... there is alot to choose from thats for sure.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Kevin Pittsnoogle is going back to West Virginia and frankly, he should stay there because no rational NBA team (other than Toronto) would take a chance on a PF whose only skill is to shoot three-pointers (P-Dub, Antoine has other skills). He thinks after making some three's in the tourney, that he will be drafted in the early second round.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Players that we should atleast _try_ to invite:

Randolph Morris
Matt Walsh
John Gilchrist
*Sean Banks*
Dwayne Jones
*Steve Graham*


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

I forgot about Steve Graham. Lets get that guy...even though we're loaded at SF.

Someone tell me about Dwayne Jones. I know he's big, but that's it.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



CelticsSaint1977 said:


> CHUCK HAYES (KENTUCKY)
> 
> :cheers:


YES YES YES :clap: :clap: :clap: More Heart than the mayo clinic :bbanana: can guard 4 positions


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



agoo101284 said:


> Someone tell me about Dwayne Jones. I know he's big, but that's it.


He is a very good shot blocker and rebounder, but has a pretty terrible offensive game. I would be intrigued by him if there was an open spot, which there more than likely isn't just for the interior defensive/rebounding potential as that was clearly one of the main Celtic problems last season and playoffs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Stephen Graham, Kennedy Winston, and John Gilchrist are signed.

Sean Banks is still available.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Banks would not have a shot to make the team. I like him as a player but it was stupid for him to come out that early


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

Sean Banks is more talented than Justin Reed, Ryan Gomes, and Tony Allen.

Too bad he's a nutcase.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*

He may t he was an idiot to come out early from Memphis, if it was a bigger school he may of been a first rounder but since he went to a C-USA school and was only a sophmore it shows immaturity and that is why I think he went undrafted


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



Gerald Green said:


> He may t he was an idiot to come out early from Memphis, if it was a bigger school he may of been a first rounder but since he went to a C-USA school and was only a sophmore it shows immaturity and that is why I think he went undrafted


 And because he's Qyntel Woods part deux.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Who Should Ainge Invite To The Summer League Team??!*



agoo101284 said:


> And because he's Qyntel Woods part deux.


That too, but if he went to UNC, or any ACC school, he would of been a higher pick


----------



## CelticsSaint1977 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello again my friends. Had to take a little vacation frrom the boards.

Looks like you guys (and gals?) have stayed active and diligent; which is excellent.

So what does the final summer league roster look like. And when do they begin the Las Vegas League. Dates? TV Schedule? Other teams invited?!  
:cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

CelticsSaint1977 said:


> Hello again my friends. Had to take a little vacation frrom the boards.
> 
> Looks like you guys (and gals?) have stayed active and diligent; which is excellent.
> 
> ...


Go to VegasSummerLeague.com it will give you all the info on the summer league that you need


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Did anyone lock up Randolph Morris for Summer League? I still can't beleive he went completely undrafted. This draft needed a 3rd round with all the talent still left on the board.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Did anyone lock up Randolph Morris for Summer League? I still can't beleive he went completely undrafted. This draft needed a 3rd round with all the talent still left on the board.


Just found out Randolph Morris in Atlanta. I am guessing that was his best shot to make a team by going to the worst one


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> Just found out Randolph Morris in Atlanta. I am guessing that was his best shot to make a team by going to the worst one


 I believe that he's also from the area and I read another poster who mentioned that Morris claims the Hawks has his favorite team.

Of course, they also suck, so it helps.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Banks got picked up by the Hornets.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Notice how all the big name undrafted players are going to the worst teams


----------

